# Supersix 6 Build thread



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

Well I'd like a place to document my build. I will be updating this thread whenever I install something new to this bike.

I'm new to the world of roadies, but I pulled the trigger a month ago and purchased make Supersix 6 for $1700 out the door. I'm extremely happy with my purchase. I have not been on a bike in over six years, so I think I've missed a lot of what's going on with bike technology. A little background, I had a BMX as a child for fun and used to go crazy at the skate park until I snapped the frame. I then started riding MTB in 1995, and enjoyed the likes of Cannondale, Trek, and Gary Fisher (prior to Trek buying them). Long story short, I start road racing on a CBR600rr, stopped cycling, stopped riding motorcycles, and now I'm out of shape. 

So now I'm here. I'm a Clyde trying to have fun and get fit again. Enjoy!! Input and comments are welcome. 

View attachment 267351


View attachment 267352


Front Brake Lever/Shifters SRAMApex
Front DerailleurSRAMApex
Rear DerailleurSRAMApex WiFLi
PedalsSpeedplayLight Action
SaddleCannondaleStage Ergo w/Crmo Rails(retired)
CranksetFSAOmega BB30
Front TireSchwableLugano
StemCannondaleC3
Front WheelShimanoR501A
Rear WheelShimanoR501A
Rear TireSchwalbeLugano
CassetteSRAMPG-1050
Bottom BracketFSABB30
ChainKMCDX 10SC
ForkCannondaleSuperSix
HeadsetCannondaleSuperSix
SeatpostCannondaleC3
Fi'zi:k Bar Tape
Garmin Edge 500
K Edge Garmin mount
NiteRider Halogen
GoPro Hero 2
Serfas Thunderbolt Front/Rear lights


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice bike!



Is that a dork-disc I see?


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

cda 455 said:


> Nice bike!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a dork-disc I see?


It is a dork disc. What's the easiest way to get the crap off??


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Agent Dark Booty said:


> It is a dork disc. What's the easiest way to get the crap off??


If you have access to a hot knife, that'll take it right off.


You just cut through the plastic like butter.



BTW; What size frame is that?


----------



## Wetelvis (Mar 3, 2012)

I bought the same bike couple months ago. Great bike wasn't too sure about SRAM but the more I ride it the more I want to replace the ultegra on my main ride with some red


----------



## Wetelvis (Mar 3, 2012)

What's the dork disk?


----------



## Dg designs (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds a lot like my story although i raced dirt bikes!. I have the exact same bike but went with black Cinelli cork tape and white Speedplay zeros. One thing i did that i think helped the look a lot was took the stickers off the rims.


----------



## xinque (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice bike ! Just bought the same one myself a month ago, in the same boat as you. Looking to get back into shape and cycling, and scratch that upgrade itch at the same time. Be interested to see what upgrades you put in. From what I've read, it seems like the wheels are usually the first to go.

And if I had to guess what a dork disk is, I'm guessing it's that plastic part that sits next to the cassette? I have the same thing on my bike.. =\


----------



## Wetelvis (Mar 3, 2012)

xinque said:


> Nice bike ! Just bought the same one myself a month ago, in the same boat as you. Looking to get back into shape and cycling, and scratch that upgrade itch at the same time. Be interested to see what upgrades you put in. From what I've read, it seems like the wheels are usually the first to go.
> 
> And if I had to guess what a dork disk is, I'm guessing it's that plastic part that sits next to the cassette? I have the same thing on my bike.. =\


That's what I thought it was too. Best to get the tools to remove the cassette so you can take it off, you'll want them eventually for cleaning the cassette.


----------



## xinque (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm not too sure. It has to have some function else why put it on in the first place?


----------



## Wetelvis (Mar 3, 2012)

You might be right. My guess would be for dirt and such but I try and keep my drivetrain spotless so none of my wheel sets have them.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

Wetelvis said:


> You might be right. My guess would be for dirt and such but I try and keep my drivetrain spotless so none of my wheel sets have them.


Uhhhh...
It's to prevent a missadjusted derailleur from getting caught in the spokes!
Zero need if the adjustment is right, can be a lifesaver if not.


----------



## Wetelvis (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks good to know


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

cda 455 said:


> If you have access to a hot knife, that'll take it right off.
> 
> 
> You just cut through the plastic like butter.
> ...


It's a 52


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

Wetelvis said:


> I bought the same bike couple months ago. Great bike wasn't too sure about SRAM but the more I ride it the more I want to replace the ultegra on my main ride with some red


I tried Shimano and SRAM back to back and just felt that SRAM made more sense. I'd hate to be climbing hard and shift on accident with Shimano's. 

My dad just bought the SRAM Red Gruppo! He's loving it. He purchased Fulcrum Racing Zeros at the same time and gained 2mph on his average without additional effort. He's pretty happy his bike is down to 16 lbs.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

Dg designs said:


> Sounds a lot like my story although i raced dirt bikes!. I have the exact same bike but went with black Cinelli cork tape and white Speedplay zeros. One thing i did that i think helped the look a lot was took the stickers off the rims.


I actually like the stickers on there, since it has a little bit of red to go with my black/white/red theme. 😁


----------



## crbeals (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice looking bike. I have been on a racetrack with my motorcycle a couple of times. Find that if you stay to two wheels you are pretty happy.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

crbeals said:


> Nice looking bike. I have been on a racetrack with my motorcycle a couple of times. Find that if you stay to two wheels you are pretty happy.


True that!! Everything is just a lot more fun on two wheels! :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

View attachment 277513


Inherited a Selle Italia Max SLR. My dad bent the rails on a crash and gave it to me. So I had the rails replaced and have put 146 miles on my new to me saddle and love it so far. 

After a 1000 miles on my Supersix since October, I've lost 25lbs and find myself super addicted to the sport of cycling. I find it hard to really focus on anything but cycling. I'm constantly thinking of where to ride next, or what wheelset I'll buy when I lose another 30lbs to reach my goal weight. 

View attachment 277514


And I picked up a Thule hitch mount rack with a work stand for $200. Great investment. 
View attachment 277515


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Did you not like the previous saddle or do you just prefer this new one that you installed? Saddles are a finicky thing. People rave about the Fizik Arione. My ischial callosity does not like that saddle at all. As long as it agrees with you and makes you more comfortable, that's the important aspect.

P.S. By the way, the paint scheme of your SS6 matches the Tuxedo cat in the pictures of the original post.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

I didn't have any issues with the Cannondale saddle, I just kept hearing how comfortable this one is from reviews and my dad. So far it is more comfortable than the other saddle, so I'll stick with this one.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice job on the weight loss. 40lbs here on my 9 month old Supersix 3.

Next steps for upgrades are:
Lighter wheels (helps on hills) - possible for less than $1,000 to shave 1lb
Carbon seat post/stem/bars - lowers vibration - shaves 0.5 lb
Red group - quieter - better performance - shaves 1 lb (hand it over dad)

OR

Move up to a Hi-Mod Cannondale Red Racing - that's my next step


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

duffin said:


> Nice job on the weight loss. 40lbs here on my 9 month old Supersix 3.
> 
> Next steps for upgrades are:
> Lighter wheels (helps on hills) - possible for less than $1,000 to shave 1lb
> ...


Thank you. Congratulations to you as well. I'd like new wheels, but I'm good for now. I'm just focusing on lowering my weight before spending money on the bike. (Need to keep my wife happy)

I'm climbing faster each day I ride and when I drop another 30lbs I'll be that much faster. After that, I don't know. There are so many great wheels out there. Leaning towards Fulcrum Zeros, Williams, Reynolds, Easton's or something. Doubt I'll drop the dough for Zipps.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

I only have another 5lbs to go before I am going into territory that may be too thin.

If you have a target of another 30lb, well, make a deal with a wife that if you achieve that milestone, you get wheels. 

See my thread on sub-1400gm clinchers. Last pages of thread has a good summary of options.


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

duffin said:


> I only have another 5lbs to go before I am going into territory that may be too thin.
> 
> If you have a target of another 30lb, well, make a deal with a wife that if you achieve that milestone, you get wheels.
> 
> See my thread on sub-1400gm clinchers. Last pages of thread has a good summary of options.


Great idea! I'm telling her tonight, or am I asking her?? Hahaha! I'll check out your thread tonight.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

I see you are in Napa and I am in Novato (Marin County). I ride the Novato > Nicasio > Lucas Valley loop. Find an equivalent long gradual incline loop to do similar muscle tension workouts. That will burn a lot of fat quickly for your wheels and build you strong to pump over summits!


----------

